# Looks like I'm gonna have to wait...



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Looking for a good holster for project frankenstein.

Matt Del Fatti is just starting on orders placed May 2006.
Lou Alessi's website is gone... seeing a lot of posts (elsewhere) from customers waiting for dealers to ship.
I just don't want to pay Mitch Rosen prices...


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Okay, I'll bite. What's "project frankenstein?"


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> Okay, I'll bite. What's "project frankenstein?"


Full on custom 1911.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

You building it yourself, or having it built?


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> You building it yourself, or having it built?


Having it built... have the components pretty much selected. Looking at gunsmiths right now. Its gonna be pretty much a range/collection piece, but all my toys are functional, hence a nice holster to match.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

If the build will take a while, as they often do depending on the 'smith, why not order your custom holster now? Maybe they'll arrive around the same time.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> If the build will take a while, as they often do depending on the 'smith, why not order your custom holster now? Maybe they'll arrive around the same time.


What I really want is simple. Alessi Bodyguard, horsehide, preferably lined with a thumbreak, tie downs and mag/6P on the other side. I'm just seeing a lot of guys with their money at the dealer and no holster or ETA right now. Bodyguard has wide straps for big traps.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Spending the $$$ on a full blown custom job 1911 but not worth the price for a Rosen?  I can say that all the pieces I've ordered from Mitch, 5 or so now, have been above what I expected and are the best of the best. You DO get what you pay for.


----------

